# تحسين حلقة الاتصال بين المهندسين والطواقم الطبية



## وليد الطراونة (6 يناير 2010)

الاخوة الزملاء في ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
يواجه المهندس الطبي صعوبات عديدة في حياته العملية داخل المؤسسات الصحية و الطبية ومن اهم هذه الصعوبات ايجاد وسيلة وطريقة واسلوب الاتصال والتفاهم مع الكوادر الطبية و الطبية المساندة في اسلوب التعامل ونقل المعلومات و كيفيات استفادة كلا الطرفين من بعضهما البعض وتقريب وجهات النظر لما فيه مصلحة المريض اولا ومصلحة المؤسسة التي يعملون بها 
خلال فترة عملي في هذا المجال استعطت بحمد الله ان اكون صورة جيدة لمقترح يساعد في تجسير هذه الهوة الشاسعة بين طرفي المعادلة (المهندس و الكادر الطبي(طبيب /ممرض/قني مختبر/ فني اشعة.... ألخ) وبعد ان قمت بأعداد المحاضرة المرفقة عام 2007 قمت وبالتعاون مع زملائي العاملين معي بزيارة العديد من المواقع الطبية( اكثر من 30 مستشفى و حوالي 70 موقع طبي بين مختبر مركزي و مراكز صحية متطورة على مستوى المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية يتوفر بها أكثر من 40000 جهاز طبي) التي نقوم على خدمة وصيانة الأجهزة الطبية فيها و عقد اجتماعات مع الطواقم الطبية والقاء المحاضرة والاستماع إلى وجهات نظر تلك الكوادر ومناقشتها معهم و الوصول إلى نتائج وتوجهات لتنفيذ اجراءات كنتيجة للمحاضرة 
كما قمت بقياس مستوى تحسن الخدمة التي نقدمها كمهندسين إلى تلك المواقع وقارنت ذلك بمستوى الخدمة قيل اللقاء المحاضرة و لم افاجئ بأن هناك تحسن بل فؤجئت بمستوى التحسن في اكثر من مجال ومنها :
1. تحسن ملحوظ في سرعة تقديم الخدمة ونسبة تتجاوز 150 %
2. تحسن في الحد من تعطل الاجهزة بسبب عدم العناية بحيث وصلت اعداد الاجهزة التي تتعطل بسبب عدم العناية إلى 8 اجهزة سنويا بدل من 430 جهاز قبل تنفيذ المحاضرة 
3. تحسن في الحد من الاعطال التي تصيب الاجهزة بسبب عدم المعرفة الكاملة لعمل بعض الاجهزة حيث بلغت اعداد الاجهزة المعطلة بسبب عدم المعرفة 11 سنويا جهاز بعد ان كانت قبل المحاضرة 213 جهاز
4. تحسن في تحديد العطل الذي يصيب الجهاز الطبي مما يسهل تحديد ما يحتاجة من قطع بحيث لم يعد المهندس يحمل معه مجموعة كبيرة من القطع لأصلاح الجهاز قد تتعرض بعضها للتلف نتيجة النتقل و التنقل 
5. تدني مستوى ال down time للأجهزة إلى ما دون 3% 
6. قيام الكوادر الطبية بتنفيذ اعمال الصيانة التشغيلة الروتينية يومياً مما انعكس بشكل واضح على حالة الاجهزة و اعمارها التشغيلية 
7. تنفيذ عمليات الصيانة الوقائية الدورية بأريحية تامة دون اعاقات تذكر 
8. تلقينا لكتب الشكر من إدارات المواقع الطبية و الصحية لحسن الخدمة المقدمة و المتابعة المباشرة 
9. رفع مستوى التنسيق مع رؤوساء الاختصاص و الكوادر التمريضية و الكوادر الطبية المساندة و تحقيق علاقة تواصل مستمرة ,أضافة إلى بناء علاقات زمالة معهم و أضفاء علاقات الصداقة و المحبة و التعاون مما سهل نقل المعلومات و تنفيذ الاجراءات بيسر و سهولة
10. الحد من كلفة الصيانة للمعدات الطبية كان ملموساً بشكل واضح حيث تم خفض الكلفة بواقع 36% 
وغيرها من الجوانب الايجابية والتي لا يتسع المجال هنا لذكرها بالتفصيل 

وعليه ومن واقع الحرص لتعميم الفائدة على المستوى العربي اقدم في المرفق المحاضرة التي كنت اقوم بالقاءها في هذه المواقع للأستفادة منها من قبل زملائي المهندسين البيوطبيين على المستوى العربي 
سائلاً العلي القدير ان يوفق الجميع في عملهم و في تجسير هذه الهوة بين المهندسين والكوادر الطبية وهو ماتعاني منه العديد من الكوادر الهندسية العاملة في المؤسسات الطبية و الصحية ليس فقط على مستوى الوطن العربي بل على مستوى اوروبا و امريكا و استراليا و دول شرق اسيا (اليابان وكوريا و ماليزيا وغيرها )
كما فمت بنشر المحاضرة في العديد من المحافل والمجلات العلمية ذات الاختصاص و بالغة الانجليزية و تلقيت دعوات من اكثر من 23 مؤسسة على مستوى العالم للألقاء المحاضرة لديهم حيث لبيت لغاية تاريخه و حسب الترتيبات المتخذة تسع دعوات في سان فرنسيسكو/امريكا( مؤسستان) , سيؤل / كوريا , باريس/فرنسا(ثلاث مؤسسات), فيينا / النمسا , الامارات العربية (مؤسستان ) 
ومن المهم جدا لمن سيقوم بالاطلاع و الاستفادة من المحاضرة المرفقة وعرضها ان يكون قادر على الاقناع وشرح الامور الواردة ضمنها وتوخي الدقة في اسلوب العرض لتحقيق الهدف المنشود ان شاء الله 
وانا ان شاء الله على اتم الاستعداد لتلبية اي احتياج او استفسار حولها او عرضها في اي موقع وعنواني متوفر لدى إدارة الملتقى اذا كان هناك رغبة في الدعوة لعرضها في اي موقع في الوطن العربي 
اشكر للجميع اهتمامهم والله الموفق دائما


----------



## م.عز (6 يناير 2010)

ياااااه مشكـــور والله يا مهنــدس وليد

تقديري للموضــوع ..... ممتااز
ويستحق التقييـــــم


----------



## وليد الطراونة (6 يناير 2010)

*شكراً*

اشكرك جداً وهذا من لطفك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (7 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى اكريم


----------



## شرف هاشم (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى واتمنى من الله ان يمد ويرزقك بالعلم التى تعمل على نشرة وتمد بة الاخرين وان يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
و جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس وليد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على الموضوع الرائع والمميز .

وتسلم على عطائك النبيل .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات والتقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل على الموضوع الرائع والمميز .

وتسلم على عطائك النبيل .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات والتقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## mohabd28eg (18 يناير 2010)

جزالكم الله كل الخير


----------



## وليد الطراونة (18 يناير 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

الاخ الزميل شكري محمد نوري المحترم 
اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل اليك على كلماتك التي اضعها على صدري كوسام تقدير منك و اسال الله ان اكون قدر استحقاقها و ان يمنحني القدرة دائما لأن اقدم من خلال هذا الموقع الاغر كل ما فيه الفائدة لأبنائي و زملائي من مهندسين وطلبة في مجال الهندسة الطبية 
اعتذر اخي الكريم عن عن التاخر في التواصل بسبب انشغالي في بعض المشاريع هنا وهناك وارجو الله جل وعلا ان اتمكن في القريب من التفرغ لتقديم المزيد من المعلومات التي ارجو ان تكون بها الفائدة 
كل الشكر والتقدير لكم ولكافة العاملين في هذا الموقع وفقكم الله 
اخيكم الدكتور وليد الطراونة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 يناير 2010)

وليد الطراونة قال:


> الاخ الزميل شكري محمد نوري المحترم
> اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل اليك على كلماتك التي اضعها على صدري كوسام تقدير منك و اسال الله ان اكون قدر استحقاقها و ان يمنحني القدرة دائما لأن اقدم من خلال هذا الموقع الاغر كل ما فيه الفائدة لأبنائي و زملائي من مهندسين وطلبة في مجال الهندسة الطبية
> اعتذر اخي الكريم عن عن التاخر في التواصل بسبب انشغالي في بعض المشاريع هنا وهناك وارجو الله جل وعلا ان اتمكن في القريب من التفرغ لتقديم المزيد من المعلومات التي ارجو ان تكون بها الفائدة
> كل الشكر والتقدير لكم ولكافة العاملين في هذا الموقع وفقكم الله
> اخيكم الدكتور وليد الطراونة



تحية طيبة .

ونحن بدورنا نكن لك كل الاحترام والتقدير والمحبة على تعاونك المثمر ان شاء الله خدمتا للصالح العام .


البغدادي:84:


----------



## feras nassrallah (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه يا دوكتور وليد
و قدرك على العطاء اكثر و اكثر


----------



## وليد الطراونة (20 يناير 2010)

شكراً هذا من لطفك والله يقدرنا جميعاً على العطاء


----------



## أبو موئل (22 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الخير والبركة في الدنيا والآخرة يا حضرة الدكتور وليد


----------



## ابوك يامحمد (25 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مهم وحيوي 
مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## medtech (8 مارس 2010)

بكلمات بسيطة نفتخركعرب حين قراءتنا لمثل هذه الموضيع التي لاتقل مستوى عن مواضيع اساتذة الدول المتقدمة.
مزيد من التقدم.....


----------



## Faith (25 مارس 2010)

تسلم أخي الكريم على الملف الغني بالمعلومات المفيدة جدا


----------



## محمد الشوتري (28 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا أخي الكريم


----------



## محمد مثنى (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
واتمنى منك اخي العزيز لو تعطينا تفاصيل اكثر 
حيث وانني مهتم جدا بموضوعك الرائع


----------



## فداء (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## صعب تفهمنى (8 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

الله يجزاكم خير ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## borhan altamimy (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
ونتمنى منكم مزيدا من المعلومات القيمة 
وجعلة في ميزان حسناتكم:31::31:


----------



## ENG.هديل (20 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*


----------



## mid000soft (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بس أنا نفسي ألاقي فديوهات صيانه


----------



## Mohammed Aleesawy (29 يونيو 2010)

*مواضيع رائعة جدا سلمت يداك 
وفقك الله للمزيد
*


----------



## رشيد مزهر (2 يوليو 2010)

الدكتور المهندس وليد الطراونة صاحب خبرة عريقة وطويلة في مجال الهندسة الطبية وانا احد المتعلمين على يد هذا الانسان المبدع في هذا المجال واسأل الله التوفيق الدائم له والعلم الصالح الذي ينفعنا وينفع امتنا الاسلامية والف شكر لك يا معلمي على موضوعك الرائع ونرجو ان نرى المزيد من هذه المواضيع وكل الشكر الى هذا المنتدى الذي يجمعنا على حب الخير وتطوير ثقافتنا الهندسية
تقبلوا مروري والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## روح صلاح (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم,الى المهندس وليد,ايضا جميع المهندسين العرب, ارجو الرد سريعا انا عايزه افكار جديده لمشاريع التخرج و,ارجو الرد سريعا


----------

